# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  قبل كل شي انا انسان!!!

## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ياصديقي ... 


تقربت منك وتكلمت معك كنت اراك انسان حقا ولكني غافلت انك تراني شعرت اني من يتحكم بعالمك وغافلت انك ايضا تتحكم بعالمي 


ياصديقي ...كنت احسبك لاتسمع وانا غافلت صوت الاذان ولم اذهب للصلاه في جماعه وانت ذهبت 


ياصديقي ...تاه عني انك لا تري النور وانا برغم عيني لااري غير الظلام وكنت انت النور الوحيد بالحياه 


ياصديقي.. لا تستطيع ان تمشي وانا مشيت في كل مكان غافلا انك برغم ذلك تذهب الي كل مكان بالارض بوصولك بقلبك للجميع 


ياصديقي ...ان عجزت ان تمسك يدك بالفرشاه لترسم ورسمت انا اجمل اللوحات بالرغم من ذلك كانت لوحتك عن العالم التي رسمتها بداخلك هي اجمل لوحه يمكن ان يراها العالم 


اعتذر منك ياصديقي المبتلي ان كنت حسبت اني بما اتعلمه وما املكه استطيع ان اساعدك علي الحياه امشي في الطرقات فرحا اني فعلت شئ وجاهل ان بوجودك انت من جعلتني اذهب للكتب واذهب للتعلم 


ياصديقي... ان كنت تري الحياه بقلبا خير ان كان من يعلمك هو رب العالمين ان كان مايوجد بادخلك هو الايمان الشديد اذا كان الله عز وجل يريدك لتدخل الجنه فاانا قابل ان اكون خادم لك بما املكه 
اتمنى لجميع حياه هادئه مليئه بالايمان الصادق
م/ن

----------


## علي pt

*شكرا للطرح الرائع ..*

*ويالها من كلمات تنبع من نفوس متألمة ،،*


*ودمتم بحفظ المولى*

----------


## فرح

> *شكرا للطرح الرائع ..*
> 
> *ويالها من كلمات تنبع من نفوس متألمة ،،* 
> 
> 
> *ودمتم بحفظ المولى*



 تسلم اخوووي علي
والرووووعه تكمن بهيك اطلاله راااائعه منك خيي
يعطيك العاااافيه 
لاخلاولاعدم من توااااصلك الطيب دووووم
دمت بخييييييييير

----------


## نبراس،،،

احسااس 
والم هو ما يتعب كل انساان ذو حااجه 
فهم حرمووا وهم يريدون 
ونحن رزقناا ونحن لا نرييد 
كل الشكر لك خييه فرح
دمتي بالف خيير

----------


## فرح

> احسااس 
> والم هو ما يتعب كل انساان ذو حااجه 
> فهم حرمووا وهم يريدون 
> ونحن رزقناا ونحن لا نرييد 
> كل الشكر لك خييه فرح
> دمتي بالف خيير



تسلم اخووووي نبراس
ع حضووورك الطيب ،،يعطيك العااافيه
لاخلاولاعدم من نووور توااااصلك الرااائع 
دمت بخييييييييييير

----------

